# Car photography



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Did my friend a favor last night and took pictures of his car disregarding the rain and managed to get a couple decent pictures. Any input/advice would be appreciated, also planning to redo the whole thing again when its not raining if anyone wants to come out and join us.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

You've got some good shots there. I've noticed from your other photo threads that you have a great eye for shooting scenery  I loved the Granville Island bridge shot (the bright colourful one)!

If I were you I'd work at straightening out your camera angles as I find it distracting when things like the ocean are at an angle, IMO it looks better with the water horizontal. Also, cropping is your friend. When I took photography classes at Langara my teacher always taught us to crop out anything that isn't specifically adding something to the photo (ie. extra pavement or sky). I don't know if you already know about it, but the 'photography rule of thirds' is helpful when composing your photos.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Pam, these are just sample pictures to put on another forum for a car photo shoot meet. I'll try to work on my angles, and start editing the pictures in a bit.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

er201 said:


> Thanks Pam, these are just sample pictures to put on another forum for a car photo shoot meet. I'll try to work on my angles, and start editing the pictures in a bit.


You're doing great and asking for opinions is the way to go because we're all going to like different things  
I'm horrible at taking scenery photos so I'm always envious of people who do it well.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

is that a gsr or a mr?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

the photography is great ,.. good job, my only advice would be for your friend to trade in that thing and get a slab






muhahaha, i would quite happily sever a limb for this one..

nothing quite like 20 feet of steel , and gigantic wire wheels







<< or perhaps a donk..

or maybe neo "donk"








lol im playing


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

macframalama said:


> the photography is great ,.. good job, my only advice would be for your friend to trade in that thing and get a slab
> View attachment 12539
> muhahaha, i would quite happily sever a limb for this one..
> 
> ...


i hope ur not serious. Those are disgusting....


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smallermouse said:


> is that a gsr or a mr?


Its a gsr, still waiting to be modded and repaired, friend accidentally messed up his bumper haha.



Pamela said:


> You're doing great and asking for opinions is the way to go because we're all going to like different things
> I'm horrible at taking scenery photos so I'm always envious of people who do it well.


Practice makes perfect. I wish I had more equipment to play with though. Wouldn't mind a wide angle lens for sure.



macframalama said:


> the photography is great ,.. good job, my only advice would be for your friend to trade in that thing and get a slab
> View attachment 12539
> muhahaha, i would quite happily sever a limb for this one..
> 
> ...


Ew mac hahaha.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

well the first car is my dream car, the lincoln is the nicest car ever built as far as im concerned , but the other 2 were for ha ha's

and besides im getting to old and fat to have to take a running start to get in my vehicles now


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

here's mine, 2 more years till it becomes legal on canadian roads

Nissan skyline GTR R34


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm a MOPAR guy myself, but i love those shots i personally would leave the city light's in the shots, and that mitsubishi sure is purty. I am currently rebuilding a 225 slant six for an eventual turbo valiant project I've wanted to do for years .


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

errol, where you bringing in the r34 from?
I ve been wanting to get a 2jzgte supra but I might stand off till the r34 is legal.
r34 is Sex..


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> errol, where you bringing in the r34 from?
> I ve been wanting to get a 2jzgte supra but I might stand off till the r34 is legal.
> r34 is Sex..


I have no idea haha, still haven't exactly thought it through yet. I was gonna get a supra of some sort too till my friend reminded me that the r34 gets legalized around 2014


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

yeah man damn, R34 is much nicer than R32 33 35 LOL


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

This one is my favorite right now. But mine is just still sitting stock right now. picked it up a few months ago.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

So my friend decided to bribe me with bubble tea tonight and well, we took more pictures. I got about 90-150 to sort through, but here's 2 that I just quickly went over.


----------

